# Genetic Diseases and phenotype (coat)



## celiamarie (Feb 18, 2006)

Can anyone point me to any research on GSDs to see if coat color/markings are linked in any way with certain genetic diseases? or cancers?


Thanks!
Celia


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

In GSDs, coat type and color have no genetic links to any health problems. There are other breeds where color/markings are tied into some health problems, such as merlexmerle breedings in some breeds, white Boxers and Dalmatians, isabella Dobermans, etc... but that is not the case with GSDs.


----------



## celiamarie (Feb 18, 2006)

thank you, chris!


----------

